# Wash, clay bar, 2 coats of Liquid Glass results



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

So yesterday I washed the Cruze, clay barred it, and then applied the first coat of Liquid Glass. This morning, I applied the second coat. As I've said, Liquid Glass is insanely easy to put on and take off. You can apply it to the entire car before removing it even in direct sunlight. If you've never clay barred a car before, I highly recommend it. All the major detailing brands sell a kit. I used the Mothers kit. It really is not hard, just time consuming. Go slow and keep the surface lubricated with the included spray. Move the clay slow over the paint until it slides easily and don't press too hard. After you're done, you should be able to glide your finger over the paint like glass. It's really quite awesome.

Results:

This is in bright sunlight at a buddies Firestone shop that was having its grand opening. Can really see how the paint is almost like glass.









This is back at the house. Cloudy outside. This is also after driving home in the rain and drying it off.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks great! Especially in the sun. Great work!:goodjob:


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

NiCe!!


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks great. I have used Liquid Glass on a couple of other vehicles I have had and it is amazing stuff.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks great, also looks like mine.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Time out! How did you get reverse sensors on an Eco?!?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Loving that *Topaz Blue*!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

CHUV said:


> Time out! How did you get reverse sensors on an Eco?!?


Car came with the connectivity pack which is an option for the Eco on the 2012 model. Honestly I didn't want them but this car had every other option I wanted(only really wanted the 6-speed and Pioneer stereo) and was the only one around that did.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Goddamn 2012s!!! 2011s got ripped off lol.

Anyway I love the colour and shine. I think ill be getting liquid glass next time. Would do wonders for the black paint.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Only downside of it is the cost. A can is $25 (here anyway) and will only last about 4 applications tops. I had a can I'd only used once before for 2 coats on a different car and barely got the 2nd coat out of it. Luckily I bought two more cans.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Goddamn 2012s!!! 2011s got ripped off lol.
> 
> Anyway I love the colour and shine. I think ill be getting liquid glass next time. Would do wonders for the black paint.


My 2011 ECO has them, lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Loving that *Topaz Blue*!



WOW!!! You gas mileage is AMAZING right from day one it looks like! I think you got a TEST engine.  Man, you're getting ECO mileage on an LTZ! I am VERY jealous! I'm beginning to think that someone MUST be stealing my gas which leads me to ask- WHY doesn't GM start making LOCKING gas caps again in this day and age?? Guess that's a question for Stacey to pass on to the upper echelon at GM.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

GM fits the gas tank with a one way mechanism that you can't syphon from


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Locking Gas Cap / Fuel Door*



CHUV said:


> GM fits the gas tank with a one way mechanism that you can't syphon from.


*Re: Locking Gas Cap / Fuel Door Gas Cap / Fuel Door*

Yes, but that doesn't prevent some malefactor from pouring a contaminant into your fuel tank with the purpose of disabling or even destroying your engine. Think it unlikely? A couple hooligans in Germany did this to my Honda CBR while I was in class and the engine seized up tight before made it back home to Langenhagen (Niedersachsen).

*UlyssesSG*


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> WOW!!! You gas mileage is AMAZING right from day one it looks like! I think you got a TEST engine.  Man, you're getting ECO mileage on an LTZ! I am VERY jealous! I'm beginning to think that someone MUST be stealing my gas which leads me to ask- WHY doesn't GM start making LOCKING gas caps again in this day and age?? Guess that's a question for Stacey to pass on to the upper echelon at GM.


I agree about the gas cap. I liked the way my Civic was. You could only open the cap from the inside with a lever.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CHUV said:


> GM fits the gas tank with a one way mechanism that you can't syphon from


I have read this, but a crook can find a way around anything. Besides, having a non-locking filler cap leaves us vulnerable to jerks who might want to pour something into our tank! I'm sure GM saved a few $$$ by eliminating this feature! My 2004 Chevy Aveo has a locking gas cap!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

If ylthey want the gas bad enought they will poke holes in your gas tank.

h3llion


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah that's true you can contaminate the fuel. Is it possibly to buy locking caps aftermarket though?


----------

